
They're Back: The Shadow Brokers Release More Alleged Exploits - policedemil
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/theyre-back-the-shadow-brokers-release-more-alleged-exploits
======
policedemil
Github of decrypted files:
[https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP](https://github.com/x0rz/EQGRP)

Courtesy of @x0rz [https://twitter.com/x0rz](https://twitter.com/x0rz)

